

Why the U.S. Needs to Fall Out of Love With Homeownership - canguler
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2013/09/why-us-needs-fall-out-love-homeownership/6517/

======
ljoshua
Hmm, a little too much "correlation does not imply causation" going on here.
While the article even calls it out, they still present ownership vs economic
output as a primary argument. It also presents cities like SF and NY as having
lower ownership rates and higher incomes, but completely ignores increased
cost of living and a multitude of other factors.

There are far too many z-variables being ignored here to make a strong case.
Owning a home may not be a fantastic asset (I view mine as a liability until
it is completely paid off) but arguing that ownership is an overall inhibitor
of economic growth and financial benefit is certainly not successful in this
article.

